# Anfi Beach Club  - unit 213



## ajmace (May 3, 2008)

Can anyone please comment on the position and type of this 2 bed apartment.


----------



## Jimster (May 3, 2008)

*anfi*

Do a search on here.  There is a complete complex map available and there is an Anfi owners site to check out.  One of the regular contributors here is also an owner but unfortunately i don't recall who that is.  A search should reveal all of that.


----------



## Keitht (May 4, 2008)

Cotswolder is the Anfi owner you refer to.  I think he's there this week so may not be on-line much for the next few days.


----------



## Cotswolder (May 9, 2008)

I have replied to this by PM


----------

